# Update the multimediacenter from 2011 to 2012



## Nepoznati (Feb 21, 2012)

As far as I can see, the hardware of the 2012 and 2011 is the same, so it should only be the software that is different? - 

SiRF Prima 600Mhz CPU,Powerful ARM 11 architecture,300Mhz DSP,faster speed,higher performance
Support 3D Hardware Acceleration:HD 3D graphics for real 3D map
High-Speed USB2.0:480Mbps
2USB Port,Charge to mobile phone
DDR RAM:128MB DDR-400MHz(two times than it's competitor)
Original Factory Panel Design, Original Harness and Plug Compatibility
Original Steering Wheel Compatibility
Supports Original Small Monitor Display


Source (2012) - 7 touch screen monitor - Chevrolet Cruze DVD Player - TFT LCD touchscreen
Source (2011) - Chevrolet Cruze GPS Navigation DVD Player,Radio,Ipod,BT + A2DP Chevrolet Cruze OEM factory headunit [CBNDCF0002] - $450.00 : Mazda GPS| BMW DVD| VW| In Car PC| In Car| Flip Down | Honda| Chevrolet| Ford DVD| Nissan| Headrest| DVD Player| GPS| Car Nav


_I do have another question too - has anyone update the infotaiment to another software/ui etc.?_


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Nepoznati said:


> _First of all, sorry if I've posted in the wrong section
> _
> Hi, I've a Cruze 1.8 LS model. I've noticed that some Cruzes have an updated version of its multimediacenter/infocenter, ​http://tinyurl.com/7fogj65, which has a better/updated UI and probably some bugfixes of the old version, http://tinyurl.com/6wfxtmk. Will it be possible to update the software of the 2011 model to the 2012 software?
> 
> ...



Nepoznati,
The best to find updates for your audio system would be to contact your local dealership. I would like you to keep me posted on this and if you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Nepoznati (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I have noticed that I've an aftermarket system installed in my car, when I ask my dealership they say that they have not received any update for my system from Chevrolet, which means that they can't help me?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Nepoznati said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have noticed that I've an aftermarket system installed in my car, when I ask my dealership they say that they have not received any update for my system from Chevrolet, which means that they can't help me?



Nepoznati,
If you have spoken to your dealership and they say that there is not currently an update available for your vehicle at this time then there is not an available update at this time. I would suggest that you check back with your dealer at a later time. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

To the OP,

The 2011 OEM navigation system is not a touch screen. The 2012 is a touchscreen. Based on that alone, updating the 2011 software to the 2012 software would not work because it would require touch capabilities.


----------



## Nepoznati (Feb 21, 2012)

But I have touchscreen, after a lot of research, manualt and contacting few dealers I realized that I have this system - NAVTRAK | Chevrolet Singapore That's why I wrote before that the system was an OEM system, because it came with my cruze and was installed by Chevrolet Service


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

That's odd. Where are you from??


----------



## Nepoznati (Feb 21, 2012)

From Denmark?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh ok. The European model has a much nicer nav system than here in North America


----------

